# problème avec clé USB



## aguda19 (22 Juin 2007)

Bonjour à tous,
j'ai un problème avec ma clé usb : lorsque j'essaie de copier un élément sur ma clé j'ai systématiquement un message "impossible de copier l'élément faute d'espace disponible" or justement la clé (de 512 MO) est quasi vide. Que dois-je faire ? Merci d'avance


----------



## Alycastre (22 Juin 2007)

Il faut toujours vider la corbeille de l'ordi, une fois les fichiers mis à la poubelle, et cela avant d'éjecter la clé....
Pour l'instant, la solution est de la reformater avec Utilitaire de Disque .


----------

